# New Tradtech Trident Risers Look Garishly Unattractive



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

On the other tread about the new TT line others are saying good things. I fall into the camp with you, though. Thier offerings in the past have been very attractive. I hope they add some "premium" choices to the lineup. Hard to believe they went from where they were to what they have now. I give them credit for the lower prices, though. 

I really get set on edge when they won't just say "laminated" or "ply wood". Future wood, action wood... These are not real things. Speaking of action wood, did they send Groot to a sawmill?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, it seems like someone became infatuated by alternating dark and light wood. In an effort to look fancy, they ended up looking way too busy.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Wonder if this is the bargain line and a premium line will come out later. For the price they are OK but just don't hold a candle to the previous bows, ESP the black magic in the looks department.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I would think it would depend on what limbs you put on them. A red riser with graphic logo limbs, like the axioms, would look nice for 3D. I kind of like them. The laminated design will be very strong and stable. Don't see anything not to like. There are people that do not like the arrow head cutouts on the titans.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

It's not just that the alternating colors were poorly chosen, in my opinion. It's that staining the lamination different colors makes the riser look more like plywood. It was intended to make the product look more decorative and less like cheap plywood, but instead, it magnifies the problem of the "cheap plywood" look of the riser. The Tradtech folks would have done better to give the laminations the same dark stain, minimizing the "plywood" effect. For an example of that, take a look at the more attractive and less expensive Ragim Black Buffalo ILF wood riser: http://www.ragim.org/product/competition-recurve/black-buffalo-riser. At $140 , it compares pretty favorably to the new Trident risers.

If I bought one of these Trident risers, , I would have to paint it flat black. Would I have to invest in a paint sprayer? Or is there a rattle can paint that if used carefully could give a professional looking result?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder if that Buffalo riser would work with the old Tradtech longbow limbs? I have had a set for some time and they don't work on my long risers. I was eventually hoping to stumble upon a left handed Pinnacle II just to complete the bow. I did not want to spend too much since it would just be a novelty bow for me. The Ragim may do the trick, at 19 inches, if the limbs pad angle are right. 19 inches is as short as I would go since that gives me a 64 inch bow, and I have a 32 inch draw. Also, the limbs were designed for a 19 inch riser.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Halfcawkt said:


> I really get set on edge when they won't just say "laminated" or "ply wood".


 :confused2:

It DOES say " • Crafted from stabilized laminated hardwood for unmatched strength and consistency"


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

gnome said:


> :confused2:
> 
> It DOES say " • Crafted from stabilized laminated hardwood for unmatched strength and consistency"



All I meant was "rebranding" laminating layers of wood together to make it sound cooler turns me off. It simply was a shot at the industry on the whole. The benifits of laminates are undeniable, but giving it a cool sounding name seems like they struggle with honesty. I would be much happier if they told me what woods they used in the plys than calling it "action wood", or something of the like.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Hank D. Thoreau: I recently bought one of the Ragim Black Buffalo risers. Be advised that although they measure 18 1/2" from one extreme end to the other, if you measure from one limb bolt to the other and add 5 inches to that (which I think is the official standardized way of measuring riser length) you get 17 1/8". Thus, the Black Buffalo riser is a 17 1/8" riser. With the long SF recurve limbs on it, I get a 62" overall length for the bow.

I am not a tall long-limbed guy like you , so if you want to sell your TT longbow limbs, send me a PM.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

oldnewby said:


> Hank D. Thoreau: I recently bought one of the Ragim Black Buffalo risers. Be advised that although they measure 18 1/2" from one extreme end to the other, if you measure from one limb bolt to the other and add 5 inches to that (which I think is the official standardized way of measuring riser length) you get 17 1/8". Thus, the Black Buffalo riser is a 17 1/8" riser. With the long SF recurve limbs on it, I get a 62" overall length for the bow.
> 
> I am not a tall long-limbed guy like you , so if you want to sell your TT longbow limbs, send me a PM.


He's right. My BB riser is slightly longer than my Black Magic. With short limbs I'm roughly getting a 58" bow.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree,. Beside the gray, I don't care much for the colors to be honest. 

I do like the geometry of the risers. Looks a lot like My Apex or a Black Magic riser, just slight differences in shape.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Eye of the beholder:
That Ragim looks like it was carved from a turd, I quite like the red and grey TT. But I've always been a sucker for red bows.

Grant


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I said in the other thread I thought they looked nice, especially for the price. I still think that even though aesthetically they aren't my cup of tea, but then anybody that's read enough of my posts knows I'm a bit of a bow snob (bring on the exotic hardwoods). 

At that price (and the bottom line at any price), is the old saying "pretty is as pretty does". I'll bet they're a nice shooting riser and will prove to be popular. It's probably tough to make a "pretty" riser at that price and the laminations should make the riser very stiff and dead in the hand.

Whether all the color options survive long term will end up being market driven.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

There's always tasteful application of duct tape...


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Doesn't look like anything a little shoe polish couldn't fix.

Plus, you get the added benefit of striking up conversations of "Why are your hands black?" And then you can say something like, "You know what they say about guys with black hands, don't you?" Or, something tasteless, to break the ice.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Tough crowd! LOL!

What I see is a whole bunch of folks who were on the fence with the $400 Black Magic but never pulled the trigger...and now that the window of opportunity has been suddenly slammed shut (through no fault of Tradtech)?...

Now folks are talking up the Black Magic they never had and kicking the new dog in the process to make themselves feel better! LOL!

Flame me if I'm wrong! LOL!!'


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Is the answer, they have a dirty job?


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I am glad I got a black magic, even if it was used!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Whoa guys, why the hate?

There are a ton of custom options for wooden/phenolic risers out there if you have the money. TradTech has the economical market cornered, though. Sure, you can go with the Ragim, but if you buy from TT you know you will get some of the best customer service in the industry and they would stand behind their product 110%. Who cares about the colors? Spray paint it flat black. Rustoleum is cheap and works great. They are offering exactly what the traditional market has been demanding- cheap wooden ILF risers in a variety of lengths. You can't really expect a $500 product for less than $300.

As for the "plywood" comments, if they call it that people who don't understand that it's a good thing will immediately just assume it's the same pine-based junk from Home Depot. Actionwood is high end plywood, sure, but it's a good material. Futurewood is resin impregnated. That very much is something else.

If you don't want one, don't buy one. No big deal. There's no reason to bash them, though.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Wasn't bashing them.

I have duct tape on one of my Predator bows, as well as JB Weld, and rustoleum.

I have electrical tape on my Border...

Adds character.

Personally, I like the grey one. Other other colors aren't my thing, really, but I wouldn't call them ugly.

I had a Predator custom made entirely with Futurewood. Really nice-shooting bow.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Kegan: I think you are overstating it by suggesting that some of us are promulgating hate and that we are attacking Tradtech. I appreciate what Tradtech has done and accomplished for traditional archers; and I think that the Trident risers are probably going to turn out to be very good risers for $280. I am not a dope, and I completely understand that laminated wood if it is done right can make a very good riser, and that it is not like the cheap plywood panels at Home Depot. However, I am expressing disappointment that in an attempt to make the laminated wood look better, Tradtech accidentally made it look cheaper, so that I am going to have to spray it with black Rustoleum -- something that I would have preferred not to do. I have seen your quite handsome Omega bows, and I am pretty sure that you would not have made that type of mistake. Of course I recognize that my reaction to the look of the riser is subjective, and is just my personal taste. Sorry if I offended folks at Tradtech.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Wasn't bashing either. I mentioned liking the shape and the gray one. Especally for that price! 

As BarneySlayer said also. I did mention not liking the other colors. That is just my personal taste though. 

As far at the woods used. Doesn't bother me. I actually like the grains personally. Heck, my favorite bow is made out of oak and hickory! Lol


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I really like the grey 17". The others are a bit ugly but who cares, for the money I'm sure you'll get a great ILF bow.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

The grey is ok...the others are butt ugly.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I liked the dark gray one but I'd have to see the others in person set up to pass judgement. Hey, if they shot 11s every shot what's not to like? People think the Titan III is ugly because it has arrowhead cut outs.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the value of my l/r pair of pinnacle II risers just went up. On the other hand, there isn't a whole lot of mismatched colors that can't be fixed with a can of Krylon and masking tape.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I like them. If you don't like them, I understand. I am one of those folks that think Black Widows are ugly. 
Tough to tell if the listed colors will be restricted to the pictured riser lengths, or will all colors be available for each riser.
Time will tell once they actually become available.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I think they look great, as soon as I can I would like that 21"er in my armoury.

They are what they are, tradtech stuff in my experience has been fantastic and these will likely be too and with a great price point (if the CAD/USD improves!)

You don't like 'em, don't buy them, buy something else……….. hopefully then they will stay in stock better for those that do!

Incidentally…… does anyone know if the new suppliers are going to be able to keep up with the demand? It did seem like the wooden risers in the previous line up were out of stock a lot more than they were in


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I like the shape/geometry of the riser for sure.....if I didnt like the colors there are some GREAT dipping company's operating on AT and other sites that can turn it into something more pleasing to the eye, at the price TT is selling the risers at dipping wont break the bank..........


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is very entertaining to watch and read...it's a great testament too human nature and a little thing called "Fear of Change".

And it's not a bad thing...as humans?...it's part of our survival instincts to resist change as we know the odds are better if we stick with what we know and while we knew the Apex, Pinnacle, Onyx, Recon and Black Magic risers?...those days have come to an end and as such?...here comes that oh so dreaded..."Change"

As suddenly we are faced with things we've never seen before and know absolutely nothing about which in turn holds all the anxiety of lifting the hood on a newly purchased vehicle to look at the engine only to discover it looks nothing like the ones we used to own and love and what they didn't move around?...they covered up!...and now we have no clue as to what's what! LOL!

Well here's some things I find very attractive about the 21" Trident...

1. Maybe I've been living under a rock but...It's the first 21" wooden ILF production riser I've seen offered up by a stateside distributor.

2. Made of Laminated Hardwoods and backed by LAS/TT Customer support?...that's attractive.

3. And all for $279?...Wow!...now that's really attractive!....but...too who?...because many of the hard core crowd I see buying gear typically spend 2-3X's that price point on a riser and based on price point alone?...this offering isn't even on their radar...so who's radar is it on?...tell ya what....if I was a new archer?...or even an intermediate?....or even a pro level type seeking a sound, reliable, easy to carry, warm too the hand beater of a hunting bow?...on the cheap?...sign me up.

Here's a little tidbit I found that may have you folks thinking the 21" Trident is at least a little more attractive.....this link...

http://www.bachofnerbogensport.ch/B....html?XTCsid=5d1fd1b87344060f87184c167b8b8b39

where this very 21" riser is being marketed for 333.00CHF (Swiss Francs) ...which converts too $340USD

Still think they're ugly for $279 and world class customer support? LOL!


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

This is a funny thread. 

In my opinion, it's one thing to comment about the aesthetics of a product during the normal course of conversation, but to start a thread for the sole purpose of saying you think something is ugly is more than a little strange. To me, it just wreaks of some other agenda. I can't tell you how many bows I have seen posted, where people fawn all over them like they are great works of art, and to me they look like they were literally made in a high school shop class. Some of the wood/grain/color combinations I see make me wonder if people aren't actually color blind, and I'm not talking about sub $300 risers here. I'm talking about risers that people pay 2 or 3 times as much and wait months and months and months to get. Ironically, these are some of the same people that say my original Titan is "butt ugly." 

People were saying the same types of things when the Titan II and the Titan III came out with the arrowhead cutouts, and even years later, they are so popular they literally can't make them fast enough. I didn't particularly like the cutouts either, but after talking to Rob K. about that design feature, I know exactly why they did it. In retrospect, whether some people happen to like them or not, he was apparently right. 

TradTech knows their market well, and the design their products accordingly.

As I said in the other thread, the new Trident risers aren't my cup of tea, but I suspect they will sell as fast as they can be made.

KPC


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll admit that I'm not much for the Red/Gray model but this looks pretty hot too me...










If I didn't already have 3 of the best bows I ever owned in my life?...I'd be proud to carry it! 

They don't look too shabby in the Quality Dept. either!










I better stop now before I wind up buying one! :laugh:


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I'm sure once we start seeing actual photos of the risers and ilf set ups with them people will change their minds and drool, personally I like how they added certain color options so you can add you're own twist too it,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Like I said before, I'm not a big fan of wood ILF risers for a variety of reasons, but I actually find the gray color quite attractive.









As Yohon said, it's the shape that is most attractive to me. 

In my opinion, most wood risers tend to be too "chunky" for lack of a better word. They need to be in order to maintain structural integrity. I really like the way they've slimmed out the grip/shelf/sight widow area. I suspect it is the multiple laminations of impregnated wood that allows for this.

KPC


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm really thinking about buying the gray one. I think it will go good with my Apex. If the grip is anything like it, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

As each day passes these new risers grow on me. I will have either a 17" or 19" that's for sure. I've already owned the Apex and now the Pinnacle II. I know and trust TT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

GEREP said:


> I didn't particularly like the cutouts either, but after talking to Rob K. about that design feature, I know exactly why they did it. In retrospect, whether some people happen to like them or not, he was apparently right.
> 
> KPC


I have a Titan III, and have always thought the cutouts were just for aesthetics. Is there an engineering element to the design?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I think the grey riser with black limbs, grey beaver balls, and a strap on quiver with grey feather stitching would look awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I think the grey riser with black limbs, grey beaver balls, and a strap on quiver with grey feather stitching would look awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! That's my thinking as well


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Sure wouldn't be too difficult to tell if your string path was on plane with your riser now would it? LOL!










or?...which way you'd need to move which limbs LLA adjustment to make it so!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm, where are you guys finding all these pictures at? I only know of the ones from LAS. I would like to look at more of them if someone could point me in the right direction


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't mind throwing a set of black limbs on this bad boy either...anybody gonna make faces at someone carrying this wearing a set of HEX7's?...











because they can afford too?...because they saved so much on the pretty, multi-colored, full featured, hardwood wood laminated riser? 

Start'in ta see some beauty in them now...arn'tcha! LOL!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Stub said:


> Hmm, where are you guys finding all these pictures at? I only know of the ones from LAS. I would like to look at more of them if someone could point me in the right direction


Stub...google up...

"Wild Mountain ILF"

then hit the "Images" tab.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> Stub...google up...
> 
> "Wild Mountain ILF"
> 
> then hit the "Images" tab.


Much appreciated!


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I still think the red 21" will look good with a pair of Axiom limbs. :shade:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Give them a chance I think many will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm kind of liking that grey one. Anyone know how center cut they are?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

gnome said:


> I have a Titan III, and have always thought the cutouts were just for aesthetics. Is there an engineering element to the design?


Yes, cutting weight north of the equator is often desired for balance. That's why you see so many metal risers with cutouts in the sight window. More weight is usually desired on the bottom. That can be accomplished by adding weight to the bottom or removing it from the top. 

Aside from that, I remember talking to Rob about the cutouts when the riser was still in the development stage. I told him that I personally didn't like them, and one of the things he told me really stuck. He said that there is a lot of competition in the short, metal hunting riser market and there is only so much you can do in terms of setting yourself apart. The chamfered arrow cutouts are not only functional in terms of weight/balance but they set the Titan II and the Titan III apart visually from everyone else. I'm paraphrasing here but he said anyone that sees those two or three arrow cutouts, whether it be on the line, on a 3D course, or in the field, will know immediately that it is a TradTech Titan II or III. 

To me, it's branding plain and simple. 

When you see this grill coming at you...









or these tail lights going away...









very few people have any doubt what kind of car they are looking at.

KPC


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my Ruger M77 30.06 bolt rifle I purchased new in 1987...which I took to the range a few months back (just before this last Christmas) to shoot with my son in-law who had just bought himself his first new rifle ever...a new M4...in the form of a Ruger 556.

Now the reason I'm telling you all this?....is not to show off but to explain that...

Prior too taking it to the range a few months back?...I hadn't shot this 29 year old M77 of mine in several years...and the big thing about it when I purchased it?...was it's...

*"LAMINATED WOOD STOCK"*

and why was that a big deal back then?...because Ruger had just come out offering their rifles with these laminated stocks...and advertised them as being completely inert (Re: "Stabilized")...and Ruger guaranteed that they would never twist, crack or warp and also claimed a higher level of inherent accuracy do too such.

This is that Laminated Stock, 29 year old M77 of mine set up in my shooting lane on that day a few months ago bearing down on a target 100yds out...










and these were the first 3 shots this 29 year old laminated stock M77 30.06 printed after not being shot for several years...











Now my eyes are what they used to be and before diabetes (and a stroke) took it's toll on me?...I could hollow out quarters with this rifle at 100yds...and what you're looking at above?...is 3 shots at 100yds on a B-16 "Slow Fire 25yd Pistol Target" where that 10 ring isn't much bigger than a nickle....at 100yds.

Also?...I might add that of all the rifles I've ever owned?...this Laminated Stock M77 got more far more compliments on the beauty of it's stock from other shooters than any other rifle I've ever owned....

now I'll brag...here it is with me in 1987...29 years ago...










now I ask you...

How many solid wood risers have we seen crack and/or fail?

now...

How many "Laminated Wood Risers" have we seen crack and/or fail?

one last question...

is the Trident series getting prettier yet? LOL!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The grey is growing on me and I'm less thrilled with the colors of the red up close. Grey would match my Border TXGs beautifully....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

JParanee said:


> Give them a chance I think many will be pleasantly surprised


Are they going to send you one to review?


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, why don't I just put to John Wert, who is in charge of TradTech at Lancaster, the question that so many are wondering about? John, is it feasible for the European manufacturer of the new risers to produce for you a version of these risers that is stained in simple, tasteful colors for U.S. traditional archers, rather than garish and lurid colors? So that you will know what I am talking about, here are some links to photos showing laminated wood risers that are simple and tasteful. (One of them is the now-discontinued Pinnacle II from TradTech, which was very attractive. Another is the Fagus ILF European ILF wood riser. These are just examples of what a laminated wood riser can look like when it is stained in a tasteful way. ) Can't the European manufacturer of Tradtech's new risers stain them differently so that they look a little more natural ? Or what about natural unstained wood? Just don't stain the laminations at all. 

http://www.bingapis.com/images/sear...17a9cfc6b0737ea980cab8o0&mode=overlay&first=1 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Griffstueck-I...-/301919968926


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I have an idea. 

Why don't we just wait until they are actually introduced and see what the options are?

KPC


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

GEREP/KPC: I am just going by what Lancaster is showing us on its web site. If it eventually offers something better and more tasteful, that would be great. In the meantime, maybe John can weigh in with the answer to my question.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys John is on the road heading to a shoot 

So it might be awhile for him to make a comment 

thx


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Iti s kind of funny.

A 'custom' bowyer turn out something similar, and not everybody likes it, but a lot of people (on a facebook group), go on about ow visually stunning it is.

I don't know if we just have different standards, or hold tradtech to more 

I Would imagine that they will make colors that people will pay for, eventually.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

oldnewby said:


> Well, why don't I just put to John Wert, who is in charge of TradTech at Lancaster, the question that so many are wondering about? John, is it feasible for the European manufacturer of the new risers to produce for you a version of these risers that is stained in simple, tasteful colors for U.S. traditional archers, rather than garish and lurid colors? So that you will know what I am talking about, here are some links to photos showing laminated wood risers that are simple and tasteful. (One of them is the now-discontinued Pinnacle II from TradTech, which was very attractive. Another is the Fagus ILF European ILF wood riser. These are just examples of what a laminated wood riser can look like when it is stained in a tasteful way. ) Can't the European manufacturer of Tradtech's new risers stain them differently so that they look a little more natural ? Or what about natural unstained wood? Just don't stain the laminations at all.
> 
> http://www.bingapis.com/images/sear...17a9cfc6b0737ea980cab8o0&mode=overlay&first=1
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Griffstueck-I...-/301919968926


I really liked that fagus, or whatever. The checkering was a nice touch.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Fagus = the latin / scientific name for beech, in case anybody's wondering


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

oldnewby said:


> GEREP/KPC: I am just going by what Lancaster is showing us on its web site. If it eventually offers something better and more tasteful, that would be great. In the meantime, maybe John can weigh in with the answer to my question.


I just think it's a classic example of *"to each their own."*

For example, you apparently think the Pinnacle II is a *"very attractive"* riser. I, on the other hand, never found it to be all that attractive. Very functional and a great value yes, *"very attractive,"* not so much. I found it's hard edges and open limb pocket to look rather unrefined, and I never really like how the phenolic accent stripes actually become the limb pad.









If I had to choose between the risers pictured here, I would choose both Trident risers over the Pinnacle II. 

At the end of the day, Hoyt sells a heck of a lot of hot pink and lime green risers. I wouldn't buy one, but there must be a lot of people who do.

KPC


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

GEREP said:


> I just think it's a classic example of *"to each their own."*
> 
> For example, you apparently think the Pinnacle II is a *"very attractive"* riser. I, on the other hand, never found it to be all that attractive. Very functional and a great value yes, *"very attractive,"* not so much. I found it's hard edges and open limb pocket to look rather unrefined, and I never really like how the phenolic accent stripes actually become the limb pad.
> 
> ...


Good post and great points...as usual. 

If I didn't already have 3 great bows?...I'd be first in line for that Trident riser too the far left...and I'd trade two of those Pinnacles for it.

And if my W&W RCX100 Limbs are any indication?....there's some exciting times ahead for Tradtech and their base.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> now I ask you...
> 
> How many solid wood risers have we seen crack and/or fail?
> 
> ...


Funny you ask that Jinks, I've had 0 wooden risers fail, but I have had a laminated one explode.

I don't mind the laminated look, and hopefully they'll offer the different lengths in different colors. I'm really digging the dark gray, but need a longer riser. If someone gets one, I'd really enjoy seeing a review!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Leafwalker said:


> Funny you ask that Jinks, I've had 0 wooden risers fail, but I have had a laminated one explode.


"Explode"?...I could see that term used on risers that are mostly solid wood laminated in the X axis but not those laminated in the Y axis like these Trident's are...which is also the same direction of lamination of the futurewood used in my '84 Green Stripe TD.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, explode. 3 pieces. It cracked something fierce while shooting and when trying to unstring it (with a bow stringer) it blew apart.

But I'd expect your statement to be true that a laminated riser would be stronger than a single piece of wood. I just happened to get a laminated riser that didn't follow the rules!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Leafwalker said:


> Yep, explode. 3 pieces. It cracked something fierce while shooting and when trying to unstring it (with a bow stringer) it blew apart.
> 
> But I'd expect your statement to be true that a laminated riser would be stronger than a single piece of wood. I just happened to get a laminated riser that didn't follow the rules!


Were the strips of wood laminated together in the same direction as the Trident's?


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a picture. I was using arrows that were 9-10gpp with 40# longbow limbs and two shots were really loud. I looked at it and it was pulling apart. I've never heard any reports of this happening with anyone elses' riser, so I figure I just got one with a defect. When I called the company I bought it from, they first asked if I was alright, then said they'd replace it but didn't have any in stock. 3 days later, a new one arrived with rush shipping, so they made it right and I've been doing business with them ever since!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Leafwalker said:


> Here's a picture. I was using arrows that were 9-10gpp with 40# longbow limbs and two shots were really loud. I looked at it and it was pulling apart. I've never heard any reports of this happening with anyone elses' riser, so I figure I just got one with a defect. When I called the company I bought it from, they first asked if I was alright, then said they'd replace it but didn't have any in stock. 3 days later, a new one arrived with rush shipping, so they made it right and I've been doing business with them ever since!
> View attachment 4202842


Thanks and yep...that is stereotypical of the very X plane delamination of which I speak and spoke of regarding the deletion of the phenolic strip being "A Good Thing"...a Trident would never fail in such a fashion because there are no glued joints in the side too side direction and all lamination Opposes the direction of applied force. 

What we're seeing there?...is a prime example of the laminated phenolic strip becoming the prime source of catastrophic failure....thank you for posting that.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't have an objection to the laminated risers. And to GEREP'S point, I actually do not disagree with GEREP about the architecture of the Pinnacle compared with these new Trident risers. The basic design of the new Trident risers looks good. My question for John Wert , when he is available, is simply whether the manufacturer of those risers can make versions of them stained in simple tasteful traditional natural colors like the examples that I pointed to, so that they look more attractive and not so lurid.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Leafwalker said:


> Here's a picture. I was using arrows that were 9-10gpp with 40# longbow limbs and two shots were really loud. I looked at it and it was pulling apart. I've never heard any reports of this happening with anyone elses' riser, so I figure I just got one with a defect. When I called the company I bought it from, they first asked if I was alright, then said they'd replace it but didn't have any in stock. 3 days later, a new one arrived with rush shipping, so they made it right and I've been doing business with them ever since!
> View attachment 4202842


I had two break on me, first the ILF bolt stripped out the riser (it was on 48# limbs), it was replaced even though I told John I had repaired it but it wasn't adjustable anymore, I gave to a friend and she has been shooting it the last 3-4 years, the second cracked on the grip where the phenolic strip went through, again I was able to repair and gave to a friend with 30# limbs.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

From what I'm seeing here?...the Trident's continue to blossom in their structural beauty.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Some members are reacting as though Tradtech has been attacked, and that it is their job to defend Tradtech, In reality, I am not attacking anyone, but was just just putting a question out there: is it feasible for the European manufacturer of the new risers to produce for Tradtech a version of these risers that is stained in simple, tasteful natural traditional colors for U.S. archers, rather than colors that are garish, lurid and / or artificial? That's all I was asking. Maybe at some point we can hear from the Tradtech folks about that.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Oldnew

I can't answer for Trad Tech and like I said John is in Georgia I believe or somewhere at a shoot but I would guess that if these are received well and are in demand than anything is possible 

Usual for an overseas company to get ramped up there has to be a certain amount of demand for something and than time will of course be a factor 

If your asking if by fall if there will be changes to the line that has not even come out yet I highly doubt it  

Time will tell and I'm sure that John and LAS will as usual do their best to give the archery community what they want 

Rember they switched suppliers to better serve their customers and I am sure they will do their best


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> Thanks and yep...that is stereotypical of the very X plane delamination of which I speak and spoke of regarding the deletion of the phenolic strip being "A Good Thing"...a Trident would never fail in such a fashion because there are no glued joints in the side too side direction and all lamination Opposes the direction of applied force.
> 
> What we're seeing there?...is a prime example of the laminated phenolic strip becoming the prime source of catastrophic failure....thank you for posting that.


The only reason I sold the replacement was because my long draw length (30") doesn't feel good with a 64" bow. I've found that 66" is the minimum (21" riser), and if the trident 21" looked like the one that broke, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. The one I had was beautiful. Add that with world-class service, and you can't go wrong!

Steve, interesting you had problems with it as well, that's the first I've heard of problems other than mine. I loved that riser - comfortable, sleek and lookin' great.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Leafwalker said:


> Steve, interesting you had problems with it as well, that's the first I've heard of problems other than mine. I loved that riser - comfortable, sleek and lookin' great.


I know of a few and heard of several more. Of course LAS took care of their customers in impeccable fashion in each case I know of.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I know of a few and heard of several more. Of course LAS took care of their customers in impeccable fashion in each case I know of.


Both risers we're repaired and went to good homes with 32/36# limbs, think I just wen't OTT with the draw weight 51# OTF. John was very good by replacing the riser even though I told him I managed a repair to get it to shoot, when the second failed he offered me a Titan, I was already into the Moon riser by then so didn't bother. Great service from LAS, I have dealt with other Archer companies both sides of the pond where it's all smiles until something goes wrong and then they don't want to know you anymore.


----------



## Gnombre (Nov 23, 2014)

I would just like to know
1. What type of hard wood is being used in these risers.
2. What is the country of origin where theses risers are being manufactured.
These two questions are extremely important for consumers to know. I always try to buy "Made in America" when I purchase my
Traditional archery gear and I would encourage others to do the same.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> Fagus = the latin / scientific name for beech, in case anybody's wondering


HA! I wasn't but now I feel satisfied, nonetheless!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Gnombre said:


> I would just like to know
> 1. What type of hard wood is being used in these risers.
> 2. What is the country of origin where theses risers are being manufactured.
> These two questions are extremely important for consumers to know. I always try to buy "Made in America" when I purchase my
> Traditional archery gear and I would encourage others to do the same.





If these risers where made stateside they would be priced much differently

It's a global economy


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> Good post and great points...as usual.
> 
> If I didn't already have 3 great bows?...I'd be first in line for that Trident riser too the far left...


Who are you kidding?, you'll have one before the end of the year


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I know of a few and heard of several more. Of course LAS took care of their customers in impeccable fashion in each case I know of.


Probably why we are not getting an extended range of Pinnacles and the Trident is born?

I am almost certainly gonna be pursuing a 21"er in the near future


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BarneySlayer said:


> Who are you kidding?, you'll have one before the end of the year


I know it's hard to believe BarneySlayer but?...I'm done...finito...finished...as the 5 year bow shopping spree has come to a conclusion.

I have 3 bows that cover the color spectrum of a mood ring...and each one is such a fine example of it's class?...I'm not left wanting for anything else and couldn't tell you the last time I browsed or lurked any classifieds forums.

Now?...it's time to shoot...not shop.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Gnombre said:


> I would just like to know
> 1. What type of hard wood is being used in these risers.
> 2. What is the country of origin where theses risers are being manufactured.
> These two questions are extremely important for consumers to know. I always try to buy "Made in America" when I purchase my
> Traditional archery gear and I would encourage others to do the same.


To each their own.

Where a product is manufactured is irrelevant to me.

I always try to buy what I think is the best product and the best value for what I am trying to accomplish, and I would encourage others to do the same.

KPC


----------



## trad_in_cali (Sep 19, 2005)

Did they license them to third parties? Or is it a riser made by another company and licensed by TradTech?
http://www.bigarchery.com/en/prodotti-en/?cat0=308&cat1=285&cat2=BC6&idProdotto=55G008


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

It appears the primary manufacturer is based in Italy...which pretty much means they are also part of the EEC.

I like to buy American but I certainly don't limit myself too such and neither do those shooting W&W, SF, SPIG, BERNARDINI, Uuhka, Samick, Fivics, MK and a slew of others.

Nor do I recall folks denying themselves Citori shotguns when Browning moved operations too Japan anymore than I denied myself a new 2016 Toyota Tundra 4wd TRD OFF-ROAD when Japan moved operations too Texas. 

Then again?...neither did the boys on Duck Dynasty...they all drive Tundra's! LOL!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I buy American when ever possible and feasible. If can find comparable performance at a fraction of the cost, I'm all over that. I also will shoot what ever feels better for me. If that is of foreign manufacture, so be it. My Howatt Hunter is an exelent bow, but the grip and size of my Samick nighthawk agree with me more. So the nighthawk is the one that I put the string time into even though it is inferior in every way except my comfort. "Fitting" me better equals tighter groups, so I unapologetically shoot the foriegn bow over the domestic one. 

If Americans want people to buy thier products, the need to keep thier quality up while not charging over double. Increase the overall value, and people will be happy to support you. You don't get to complain about your low market share if you've priced yourself out of the running.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I buy American when ever possible and feasible. If can find comparable performance at a fraction of the cost, I'm all over that. I also will shoot what ever feels better for me. If that is of foreign manufacture, so be it. My Howatt Hunter is an exelent bow, but the grip and size of my Samick nighthawk agree with me more. So the nighthawk is the one that I put the string time into even though it is inferior in every way except my comfort. "Fitting" me better equals tighter groups, so I unapologetically shoot the foriegn bow over the domestic one. 

If Americans want people to buy thier products, the need to keep thier quality up while not charging over double. Increase the overall value, and people will be happy to support you. You don't get to complain about your low market share if you've priced yourself out of the running.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, it went screwy on me. For the record, I bought a 2014 dodge truck brand new.


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

JINKSTER said:


> It appears the primary manufacturer is based in Italy...


Seriously? :mg:
I will investigate...



JINKSTER said:


> which pretty much means they are also part of the EEC.


Yes, definitely.
I am very often tempted to say "unfortunately".
As an Italian, to me (and many others) EEC is too _german-centric_. ukey:



JINKSTER said:


> I like to buy American but I certainly don't limit myself too such and neither do those shooting W&W, SF, SPIG, BERNARDINI, Uuhka, Samick, Fivics, MK and a slew of others.


It seems you forgot GILLO. :wink:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a double take when I first saw them but if you picture them as a bow, not just an isolated photo, I think they are pretty sexy. I'm in for a 21" I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It seems you are looking at early June for delivery on these by the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Bigjono said:


> if you picture them as a bow, not just an isolated photo, I think they are pretty sexy


I agree:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks much better in that picture.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

lscotti said:


> I agree:
> View attachment 4207450


Sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm growing to start to really like the colors 

These are laminated wood risers ....which is not a bad thing 

Why not use colors that excentuate what they are 

The colors show off the construction very well imho 

I'm kinda liking the white one 

To be honest I never liked the look of the Pinnacle even thou it was a good riser


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Out of loyalty to Tradtech and Lancaster, people are trying really hard to get used to the very artificial and in most cases, loud colors of these new Tradtech risers. Their loyalty is understandable. Lancaster Archery is a good retailer. But if the European manufacturer of those risers could agree to put out a version of the risers for Tradtech that is stained in simple, natural tasteful colors for U.S. traditional archers, rather than garish and lurid colors, the loyal customers of Tradtech wouldn't have to try so hard to like them. (Although I do agree with some that the gray-on-gray one would be easier to get used to than the others). Apart from the colors, they look as though they will be excellent risers for $280.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

oldnewby said:


> Out of loyalty to Tradtech and Lancaster, people are trying really hard to get used to the very artificial and in most cases, loud colors of these new Tradtech risers. Their loyalty is understandable. Lancaster Archery is a good retailer. But if the European manufacturer of those risers could agree to put out a version of the risers for Tradtech that is stained in simple, natural tasteful colors for U.S. traditional archers, rather than garish and lurid colors, the loyal customers of Tradtech wouldn't have to try so hard to like them. (Although I do agree with some that the gray-on-gray one would be easier to get used to than the others). Apart from the colors, they look as though they will be excellent risers for $280.


oldnewby?...I'll admit that I'm guilty as claimed in that I would stand up for LAS/TT/John Wert in a heartbeat and without question or hesitation but?...

I really don't feel that's the case here...okay...maybe in part but here's the way I see it....

By attaching the words "Garishly Unattractive" too the title of this thread as it relates too a new product line offering?....I don't care who's product you're speaking of...there's going to be some backlash.

Now I agree that such could be viewed as a positive/constructive criticism however?...I completely disagree that describing all these riser color options as being "Garishly Unattractive" or even citing such as not being natural colors?...is tossing them all in the ugly bin and in reality?...a far cry from the truth....the truth to me being that of all the Trident colors offered?...too me?....only (1) somewhat fits your description....the Red/Gray one...but the others?...I see brown, green, gray, black...all natural colors...and being offered in somewhat of a camo motif...including the "white" which I think is not only hot looking but would be excellent snowy weather camo and actually look pretty hot with a set of blacked out limbs...yet you are tossing all these into the "Garishly Unattractive" bin?...and citing them as "Unnatural Color Options"?.....



















then yep...you can expect to catch some flack! LOL!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll bet for every one of us old farts that isn't wild about the brighter riser options, there's another archer that is, and they're probably a lot younger. My guess is Trad Tech will respond to their customers. If they hear enough demand for something different and it's possible they'll probably provide it. If any of the color combinations don't sell, they will probably not continue to make them. It's a brand new line and they had to start somewhere, for whoever is making the risers those are probably a standard color pallet for that laminated material. 

Check out White Wolf Archery (http://whitewolfarchery.com/), a well respected custom bowyer using similar materials. I've read plenty of good reviews of their bows and the threads usually get plenty of positive comments on the color combinations. If you think the Trident risers are colorful, some of the WW options will really leave you dazzled.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Check out White Wolf Archery (http://whitewolfarchery.com/), a well respected custom bowyer using similar materials. I've read plenty of good reviews of their bows and the threads usually get plenty of positive comments on the color combinations. If you think the Trident risers are colorful, some of the WW options will really leave you dazzled.


Yep...imagine that! LOL!...and great point EK! :thumbs_up

I've seen some whack color stains in laminated wood risers...wild stuff...electric turquoise & hot pink kind of stuff...which too me?...would be more fitting as a prop bow for a vegas stripper but guess what?...the folks who own them?...love'em...and in many instances custom ordered them that way!

Then get into your naturals?...and ya got all sorts of wild shades...purple heart...yellow heart...red heart/cocobolo...and here's some natural "Patterned" wood that almost looks like a Trident riser...










Nature imitates Art? LOL!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

We get it.......you want a brown one


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd take the black one on the far right for a hunting rig.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Sauk Mountain said:


> I'd take the black one on the far right for a hunting rig.


agree, i like that one.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

While I worked at LAS, and even now, the "Buy American" thing always hit home. Sure, the product was manufactured out of country, but it was purchased, inventoried, and sold by LAS, an AMERICAN company, employing over 100 AMERICAN workers, and thus supporting them and their families. For those who buy American made, from American bowyers, where do you think the bowyers get their exotic woods to make those bows...the woods are imported.....

As far as looks, one man's treasure is another man's junk.....as younger folks get involved with traditional archery, many are attracted to different looks in their equipment, my wife shoots a beautiful, pink accented longbow, not for me, but looks are the first thing.....an example, look at the various uniforms college teams now wear....most to me are ugly, but the market is for that generation...not mine.....

All I know is, my bows are tools that hopefully allow em to kill some critters.....not one deer I have ever killed has cared about the color or looks of my bow, whether I shot instinctively or gap, glove or tab, etc. I happen to love the appearance of my bows, but how they shoot for me is what I am most concerned about....


value and performance in things I buy outweigh where they are manufactured.....


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

Good post fotoguy.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

oldnewby said:


> Out of loyalty to Tradtech and Lancaster, people are trying really hard to get used to the very artificial and in most cases, loud colors of these new Tradtech risers. Their loyalty is understandable. Lancaster Archery is a good retailer. But if the European manufacturer of those risers could agree to put out a version of the risers for Tradtech that is stained in simple, natural tasteful colors for U.S. traditional archers, rather than garish and lurid colors, the loyal customers of Tradtech wouldn't have to try so hard to like them. (Although I do agree with some that the gray-on-gray one would be easier to get used to than the others). Apart from the colors, they look as though they will be excellent risers for $280.



Just my opinion oldnewby, but I suspect you got just the reaction you were looking for. With a thread title of *"New Tradtech Trident Risers Look Garishly Unattractive",* what exactly did you expect? Take out "TradTech Trident" and insert any other brand and model and you are going to get the same reaction. I can't tell you how many times I've seen pictures of custom bows, that some people just rant and rave about, and all I can think is that I've seen better work in my high school shop class. 

Maybe if the title of your thread was something like "What do you think of the new TradTech Trident," you would have gotten a better conversation. However, when you draw a line in the sand with your title, people are going to instinctively pick sides.

You make it sound like Lancaster is staking their entire future on 3 new risers. In actuality, these are likely just a few of many new products to come, post Samick. It's just one product out of thousands in their catalog. Some people are going to like them, and some people aren't. 

As for "trying so hard" to like them, that's not the case with me. The design looks nice to me. As to the colors, some I like, some I don't. No different than any metal riser that comes in a variety of colors. Some I like, some I don't. 

KPC


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I would bet a dollar that some 'natural' colors will emerge in the lineup. It's not like they don't make the stuff, right? If there is a demand, I can't see them ignoring that. And, I believe that there will be.


----------



## John L. Meyers (Mar 15, 2015)

How about the new big rock recurve they have on their site. Looks like it has a nice shape. $199
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/big-rock-cloud-takedown-recurve-bow.html


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

The red one with some black glass limbs would look uber sexy .

What's with the thread singling out a company to bash the aesthetics of their products ?

Maybe an agenda being pushed?

Anywhoo ... I'm getting a red one .


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

Time will tell...


----------



## octocog (May 21, 2015)

The more I look at the red riser the more I like it. I'm looking forward to seeing one in person when they come out.


----------



## monaderio (Jun 12, 2016)

John L. Meyers said:


> How about the new big rock recurve they have on their site. Looks like it has a nice shape. $199
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/big-rock-cloud-takedown-recurve-bow.html


eBay full of those from China sellers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Tak...ongbow-/282026479281?var=&hash=item8744eed0f1


----------



## monaderio (Jun 12, 2016)

I found the pretty nice ILF wood risers in Germany website. The total will be about $450 so no point to buy there. But those look nice.

http://bogensportalpen.com/index.php?a=3


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

They're shipping out now! My friend go his in the mail today. He sent me some pics and it looks really nice. He got a 19". 

He said it's got good mass weight, it's pretty dead in the hand, and feels stable. He said the grip feels like a medium profile, no sharp edges, and is fairly thick front to back.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice, like the looks of that a lot! Not sure if I will be replacing my Pinnacle II with one yet or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet in person 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Can you take a picture of the ilf hardware? 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catboat (Aug 9, 2013)

Keep it simple Lancaster Archery, make a 19" Black Max ILF riser.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I would LOVE a 19" Black Max riser! I kick myself daily for not ordering the original Black Max when it was still available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that looks pretty good.

But I agree, different lengths of the Black Magic riser would have been over the top. 15", 17", 19", 21".


----------



## alfrem54 (Jul 19, 2016)

Excelente!!!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

alfrem54 said:


> Excelente!!!
> View attachment 4647881
> View attachment 4647889
> View attachment 4647897
> ...


Is that a 19" or 17" i would buy a 17" in this color in a heartbeat 
I really liked this riser when I shot it at etar 
my friend bought one and as the days went buy it just impressed me more and more


----------



## Ernie80 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi

The new tradtechs look like the ones from Big Archery from Italy to me.
Is tradtech made by Lancaster now? And were they once made by Samick? 

Kind regards 
Ernie


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

What I see is an enclosed pocket wood riser that comes in a variety of lengths with what appears to be quality ILF hardware and even offers a LLA system for under $300!

This is what I call....."A Sport Grower"

Well done LAS/TT!!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> What I see is an enclosed pocket wood riser that comes in a variety of lengths with what appears to be quality ILF hardware and even offers a LLA system for under $300!
> 
> This is what I call....."A Sport Grower"
> 
> Well done LAS/TT!!!


I agree, that's a lot of bow for $300.00. Heck of a nice hunting bow for people who don't like to hang on to a cold metal riser during hunting season.


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

I've had my 19" for a few weeks. Haven't had a chance to shoot a ton but I'm liking it. I think they look cool and several people I've shot with have commented on the looks so I think it'll have an audience.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Is the 21" only available in red?


----------



## alfrem54 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is TradTech Trident 19" ILF Traditional Riser


----------



## alfrem54 (Jul 19, 2016)

yes


----------

